# Trail riding on my daughter's farm



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

We went on a trail ride today and the weather was SO perfect. We tied colored paper on the horses manes and tails (and on the dogs) just in case there were hunters around. We also had a radio attached to Nibbles, but i turned it off part way through - i wanted to enjoy the quiet, so we just relied on yelling "Riders!" every few minutes. It is private property, but you never know - my daughter found an arrowhead imbeded in a tree in the pasture a few days ago. I was SO proud of Nibbles - she' s such a trooper for being a two year old. Nothing bothers here at all and she goes wherever I point her at the gait I choose (walking only for now, because of her age) My daughter is riding her 26 year old mare. Half was through, we switched horses.


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks like you really had a great time.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys live in such a gorgeous area! I would kill to have trails this gorgeous near the barn where we are. Lucky ladies!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...the pictures were gorgeous...such a nice place to ride


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful country. All the animals (people included) look like they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Great pictures!!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------

